
Settings.py Debugging Help - CaiGengYang
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;index&#x2F;RWt1mp7F ----<p>The error message I got was that there is an error on or before line 45<p>Looking through my code , can&#x27;t seem to find any errors yet. All the parentheses seem to be in place too, this is weird ...<p>If anybody can spot anything, lemme know ... thanks ..
======
dalke
Nothing appears wrong with that file. I can do "python settings.py" with both
Python 2 and Python 3, without getting a SyntaxError.

Without a stack trace, there's little more for anyone to go on. Also, there
are better resources for Python/Django help than HN. See
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/faq/help/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/faq/help/)
for pointers, which includes an IRC channel.

------
greenyoda
Hacker News isn't really intended for asking questions like this (see the
Guidelines link at the bottom of the page - this post doesn't meet the
"interesting" condition). Have you tried posting on StackOverflow?

~~~
CaiGengYang
No Choice ... I got banned on stack overflow for asking "low quality"
questions. Forced to post here on Hackernews ...

~~~
detaro
Then get a new stack overflow account and ask better questions instead of
asking in the wrong places?

~~~
CaiGengYang
What counts as "good quality" questions and who gets to decide what is "good"
and what is "bad" ? Who are you to judge ?

~~~
detaro
Stack Overflow has relatively strict guidelines what they consider "good
questions". I also don't agree with them on all counts, which is one of the
reason why I'm not very active there (they see many questions I find
interesting as out-of-scope, but that has been debated more than enough), but
for specific questions they still are the best resource if one gives enough
detail.

If you don't like SO, maybe try a python/Django forum somewhere?

